# Has anyone used this drywall stand?



## jaerton7913 (Jan 7, 2008)

I came across this drywall stand online, it's called a power a-frame. Has anyone used this?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

How is it any more beneficial than a sawhorse made of scrap or a wall?


----------



## jaerton7913 (Jan 7, 2008)

probably that it could hold more weight


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.poweraframe.com/

$300 a set seems pretty high to me!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If you only stock slabs.
I'd never let you concentrate that kind of load
on a wooden floor system.
Besides don't the hangers like it a bit more scattered?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

jaerton7913 said:


> probably that it could hold more weight


...then a similar setup with sawhorses made of scrap?
...than a wall?


I was born at night, but not last night.


----------



## MikeWI76 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cole said:


> $300 a set seems pretty high to me!


 
Just stumbled across this site seeing if there was anything out there like this.
I have bought 3 of these from this company, and it isn't really a weight thing, it is more of an ease of drywall handeling issue.
I pull the drywall cart right up next to this stand, and I didn't have to lean over to stack it flat.
I didn't have to lean the drywall up to cut it either.
Well worth the $300 I spent, as this thing will definately never break. Good find 
:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I stick with scraps of wood, walls *and my $300.*


----------



## MikeWI76 (Jan 10, 2008)

I suppose you lift your drywall over your head for the ceiling too


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

A gorilla ladder would do the same thing as that. Its only $200 and you can use it as a ladder too :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MikeWI76 said:


> I suppose you lift your drywall over your head for the ceiling too


Can your product do it?


Let's not mix apples and oranges.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Patrick said:


> A gorilla ladder would do the same thing as that. Its only $200 and you can use it as a ladder too :thumbup:


...or a scaffold, a table, a coat hanger, etc :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

No, I've never used it, but that's mostly due to the fact that I'm not a drywaller. :laughing:


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Basically it is a well made, folding, self supporting A frame with base legs, that hold the drywall off the floor to keep it off of any moisture spills and by using its own weight against itself, holds it stably. 

You could make something out of a few dollars of scrap wood and TIME, at each job, or just use this again and again. I would rather see a lower price as I wouldn't stack that much on it even if I could for all the reasons already mentioned, but wouldn't mind having a few scattered around the job.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

You're in the habit of making sawhorses and tossing them out after every job?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

If that thing were fifty bucks I wouldn't buy it. You can make the same thing with two eight foot two by sixes and one twelve foot two by six and a nail gun in about 7 minutes. Hell you can get three pair of four inch hinge butts and make a knock down version and take it with you. Less likely that a Mexican will take it to a recycling center as well.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Great minds think alike Smitty :thumbup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

And another thing. You would have to leave this contraption on the job before the drywall delivery with instructions for them to load it. Unless you are moving the drywall twice? most suppliers (in NJ anyway) will boom and load the job for you N/C with the sheets distributed in different rooms so as not to put a concentrated load on the structure and as a convenience for the hangers. And they dont lay it flat. It is stood against the walls. I dont even bother to flip every other sheet anymore i just layout and cut from the back.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

MikeWI76 said:


> Just stumbled across this site seeing if there was anything out there like this.
> I have bought 3 of these from this company,


You just stumbled across this site while you were looking for a drywall stand? And yet you already own three of these? And now you are looking for something similar? Whatyoutalkinbout Willis?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Chris G said:


> You just stumbled across this site while you were looking for a drywall stand? And yet you already own three of these? And now you are looking for something similar? Whatyoutalkinbout Willis?


I'm in your court, Chris. And why would the stockers lay the rock down? That sure makes friends with the hangers or me if I have to stand it all up.
Tim


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Of the posters that recommend this product...
2 joined in Jan. '08 and have ONLY posted here....(jaerton7913 ; MikeWI76)
1 joined in '06 and has plenty of posts (kgphoto)....but I think kg would rather hang onto his 300 clams :laughing: (no offense kg )


IMHO, this was a veiled attempt (and a very weak one at that) at advertising.

Put a lock and chain on this thread and toss it in the river to sleep with da fishes.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Done.


----------

